# I need HELP to decide



## sissina (Jan 25, 2002)

HELP!!!







I have been reccomended to undergo GERD surgery (Laprondoscopic) and I need feedback before I decide what to do. I have been on a couple of medical sites, but what I really need to hear is REAL PEOPLE's experiences, good or bad! Is anybody out there that can give me a testimony? Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

go to www.heartburn-help.comTons of fundo patients there.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Sissina,-I've never had the surgery, but my Dr. also wanted me to consider it. Like you, I thoughtit might be a good idea to get feedback from people that have had it. The feeling I got was pretty mixed. 1/2 the people thought it helped but now..there IBS symtoms got worse. The other 1/2had problems swallowing & still have some reflux. I don't know how much reflux you have or ifyour taking the PPI's?? but I would keep investigated before you have it done. Good Luck!!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

hi Siss and DavidI was offered it in England but said no as my doc said it was still in the early stages and only a 50% success rate. It might however be better in America as medical advancement is better over there than here.


----------



## sissina (Jan 25, 2002)

Thank You David, Pete and Em!!!







Pete the web site you referred is incredible! I found all kinds of info and feedback! It seems that the procedure is giving more and more positive results but the risks are still there. Also I found that people that had success don't go back on the forum very often, so I read a lot of negative, but I needed it all. Still researching. I tried ANYTHING as far as meds, I'm looking into natural supplements now. Will keep you posted!! THANK YOU AGAIN!! Would love to talk to any of you anytime!!!


----------

